# Fundamental differences between the sexes



## graybeard (Mar 21, 2010)

Need I say more!

beard


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 21, 2010)

HaHa I love that one.


----------



## garyt (Mar 21, 2010)

Aint that the truth


----------



## violator (Mar 21, 2010)

I sent that one to the ex a while back................didn't go well (and I laughed and laughed).


----------



## brae (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank heavens.  We women have so many more options for finesse and perfection.  You guys on the other hand: if you're on switch is less than perfect...well, that's where you stay.   LOL


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 22, 2010)

And you think keeping a pit running halfway-decent is hard...


----------

